# Cómo calcular bobinas con núcleo



## LEON ARG

Hola, necesito hacer una bobina con una inductancia de 550mH o 5 de 100mH, para una aplicación de audio, descargué el programa para bobinas con núcleo de aire pero tengo q hacer 60 capas y diezmil vueltas aprox. para mis necesidades, por ello lo quiero hacer sobre algún núcleo "sólido" y dispongo de ferrita que conseguí de radios viejas... no sé q fórmula usar ya que todas las q encontré son para núcleo de aire. También tengo pequeños toroides sobre los que podria bobinar. No necesariamente  debe ser ferrita, pero si interesa el tamaño reducido. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Randy

que tal...

de acuerdo con el libro de anilisis introductorio de ctos.de Boylestad

la inductancia en RMKS es:

L=[(N*N)(mu)(A)]/(l) ; en henrys

 L es la inductancia
 N es el # de vueltas
 mu es la permeabilidad del nucleo en RMKS
 A es el area del nucleo en metros cuadrados
 l es la longitud del nucleo en metros

en uno de los ejemplos calculan una bobina con nucleo de aire y mu = 4Pi X 10exp-7

despues lo hacen con un nucleo de hierro y mu  por alguna razon  es igual al producto de 

mu cero( si, la constante) por mu r la cual es la permeabilidad relativa que es  igual a 200.

en otro ejemplo dicen que la permeabilidad relativa del acero es 4000 

espero te sirva


saludos


----------



## LEON ARG

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, está muy claro pero no sé cómo es lo de la permeabilidad en rmks... me lo podrías aclarar?   saludos!


----------



## Tomasito

RMKS? Yo lo conocía sólo por MKS.
Bueno, si es lo que yo creo que significa es "Metros Kilómetros y Segundos" (La R ni idea de qué es). Es un sistema de conveniencias para unidades (si alguien lo puede explicar mejor que lo haga porque creo que no se entendió muy bien ). Es el sistema más utilizado y el que seguro conocés.

Bueno, con respecto a la pearmeabilidad de los materiales:
La del ferrite es 10
De todas formas, hay muchos tipos de nucleos de ferrite, y cada uno con permeabilidades mágneticas distintas. Tenés que buscar sus hojas de datos (sí, también las hay para los nucleos, te sorprendería saber de cuantas cosas hay). Las de los nucleos toroidales, si conocés el fabricante, puede ser fácil conseguirlas. Pero en cambio si no tenés muchos datos puede ser bastaaante jodido encontrar la permeabilidad mágnetica. Algúnos fabricantes las clasifican por colores, pero varían de color a color. Pero bueno, si tenés algún toroide que tenga algún/os o todos los lados pintados avisame que yo tengo algúnas equivalencias.

Una última cosa, los calculos para los toroides son distintos que para los solenoides. Y También podés hacer bobinados toroidales con nucleo de aire.

Más información: http://www.solred.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/inductores/inductores.htm

PD: Cualquier cosa avisame que tengo muchas revistas donde se explica el tema.


Salu2!


----------



## LEON ARG

Hola driX, gracias por la ayuda, pero los toroides que consigo son "de chatarreo" ya que donde vivo no hay donde comprarlos. Aún así voy a usar la fórmula para toroides, ya que tengo pensado comprar un multímetro medidor de inductancias y experimentar. Tomaré como medida de permeabilidad para el cálculo el valor 10 para tener una aproximación. Saludos


----------



## Eduardo

Siendo toroides de caracteristicas desconocidas, lo que podes hacer es fijarte en los datasheets de fabricantes (www.ferroxcube.com , www.mag-inc.com)   cual es el mas parecido al que tenes, y ves que valor de Al (nHy/vueltas^2) tiene.
Dependiendo del tipo de compuesto vas a tener diferentes valores de Al, normalmente lo identifican con el color del toroide, es util hasta por ahi, porque al no saber quien lo fabrico...

No se si sabras que los nucleos se saturan, en el caso del ferrite es del orden de los 0.3 Tesla, esto significa que si pensas usarlo como filtro en los parlantes, si el nucleo es chico se te va a saturar y la inductancia se va al carajo.


----------



## max724

necesito construir estas  dos bobinas , la frecuencuencia de trabajo es de 2,45 ghz 

    L1 	4.7 nH 	2% 	
    L2 	31 ohm @ 100 MHz 

les mando el material que tengo haber si alguien puede ayudarme


----------



## Eduardo

L2 es un filtro para desacople de alterna de 50nH y su valor no es importante mientras no sea menor.  Con dar una vuelta o dos sobre una cuenta de ferrite ya tenes mas que esa inductancia.

L1 es una inductancia microstrip , es simplemente una pista de cobre de medidas astutas con un plano de tierra en la otra cara del circuito impreso, las medidas las podes sacar de www.daycounter.com/Calculators/Microstrip-Inductor-Calculator.phtml .
Eso si, olvidate que te va salir la inductancia al 2% como pide el circuito.


----------



## LEON ARG

Hola, conseguí un toroide que tiene algo escrito, voy  tratar de encontrar la hoja de datos. El uso que le voy a dar es para un pedal de guitarra WhaWha, por ello no creo que sature, o por lo menos eso espero.. ja Tiene 3cm de diámetro exterior, 1cm interior y 1cm de ancho... Si esos datos te dicen algo, dame tu opinión. Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo

Que vas a tener que darle algunos cientos de vueltas, no vas a terminar porque antes te vas a volver loco. Te conviene buscar cazoletas que son faciles de bobinar.

Por otro lado, cual es la funcion que esta cumpliendo esa bobina en el pedal?


----------



## LEON ARG

hola, disculpá mi ignorancia pero... qué es una cazoleta? 
Otra cosa: No se cómo colocar la imagen del circuito acá y no tengo idea de la función exacta de la bobina... sólo se que si no tiene los mHy necesarios no hace el sonido wah(único propósito del pedal). muchas gacias.  [/img]


----------



## Eduardo

http://200.117.251.27/elemon/Catalogo.aspx
Fijate en el PDF de "Cazoletas de ferrite".

Clickeando en "Publicar respuesta" o en "Citar"  te aparece mas abajo un cuadro para adjuntar archivos.

El tema es que la inductancia ademas de depender de las vueltas depende de las caracteristicas del nucleo, que no son lineales, al bobinar a mano, date por satisfecho si la inductancia te sale dentro de +/- 25% . Pero sin tener instrumentos de medida, nunca vas a saber de que valor te salio.  
Ademas, al no saber como usa esa bobina tampoco conviene cambiar el tipo de nucleo, y menos por el primero que encuentres, tenes que buscar uno identico al original y copiarle las vueltas.


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigos!
disculpen que los moleste pero tengo una pequeña consultita.
me gustaria saber si un transformador de los que se usan en las fuentes de pc pueden soportar una frecuencia de unos 200khz, todos los que tengo son de color amarillo. mi idea es usarlos para hacer una fuente smps elevadora de 12v a unos +-35v pero aca en mendoza es bastante dificil conseguir nucleos toroidales, por eso tenia pensado reciclar los que tenia de las fuentes de pc y probar aver si funcionan pero mi miedo es saturarlos y que no sirvan mas jeje.

espero que me puedan ayudar.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## naroldis

Hola a todos, necesito calcular la cantidad de vueltas y el calibre de alambre de una bobina con núcleo de hierro para una máquina de pelar (cabellos), es decir, sabiendo el voltaje y el consumo (watt) de la misma. Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

//pollo// dijo:


> hola amigos!
> disculpen que los moleste pero tengo una pequeña consultita.
> me gustaria saber si un transformador de los que se usan en las fuentes de pc pueden soportar una frecuencia de unos 200khz, todos los que tengo son de color amarillo. mi idea es usarlos para hacer una fuente smps elevadora de 12v a unos +-35v pero aca en mendoza es bastante dificil conseguir nucleos toroidales, por eso tenia pensado reciclar los que tenia de las fuentes de pc y probar aver si funcionan pero mi miedo es saturarlos y que no sirvan mas jeje.
> 
> espero que me puedan ayudar.
> 
> nos vemos!
> 
> saludos!



No te es más práctico trabajar en la frecuencia de esos toroides?, total ya los tenes, si tenes fuentes fijate que CI utiiza de control bajate los datasheet, fijate para cada modelo cmo se establece la frecuencia de trabajo, luego con los valores de la fuente sabras en cuanto esta trabando, utiizas la misma frecuencia y listo, hasta podes utilzar partes de esa fueente, al dearmar al trafo por ejemplo y tomando la cantidad de vueltas de los distintos bobinados podes establecer la relación de vueltas y ya tenes todo más simple imposible



naroldis dijo:


> Hola a todos, necesito calcular la cantidad de vueltas y el calibre de alambre de una bobina con núcleo de hierro para una máquina de pelar (cabellos), es decir, sabiendo el voltaje y el consumo (watt) de la misma. Saludos.


El calibre del alambre lo manda tu necesidad de corriente, por otro lado en una bobina de aire de varias capas el calculo se complica, en una con núcleo de hierro más aún, si pensas utilzar el nucleo de algún transformador podes partir midiendo la inductancia de un bobinado conocido, luego en base a ese rebobinas y vex el valor que te arroja y luego corregis, ninguna formula te va a dar exacto, todas son apróximaciones, por otro lado necesitarias la permeabilidad de ese nucleo, y la frecuencia que la qures trabajar.
http://www.frino.com.ar/calculos.htm


----------



## naroldis

Ok pandacba, muchas gracias, entonces comenzaré a realizar los cálculos.


----------



## jcristhian_1

Hola aquí subo un archivo de excel para calcular la inductancia de toroides conociendo la permeabilidad del nucleo, si pueden agréguenle la formula para solenoides, esta en wikipedia:
http://www.4shared.com/file/1xLQlxmR/nucleos_toroidales.html

la formula que se usa esta en esta dirección:
http://www.solred.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/inductores/inductores.htm

Para una explicación de la formula pueden consultar el libro de Fisica de Raymond Serway

Aquí un pdf con unas tablas para obtener datos sobre los nucleos de acuerdo con su color y tamaño.
http://www.waju.cl/ui/c0/0f/99/92096/5d06ac8d3036412521a8ee87f5adf51a.pdf
Nota: La ultima tabla de este PDF donde se muestra los valores de la inductancia para 100 vueltas de alambre (el factor AL), el valor de la inductancia se consigan en mH y debe ser en uH, esto lo pueden corroborar en la pagina del fabricante amidon:
https://www.amidoncorp.com/pages/specifications
Bájense la información para cierto tipo de núcleo por ejemplo un T-96/26 (color amarillo blanco como los de las fuentes switching) y verifiquen, en las tablas de amidon se consigna la inductancia de cada nucleo para 10 vueltas, 100 vueltas, etc.


----------



## luisvc91

Hola.

Tengo algunas dudas acerca del diseño de un inductor.

Necesito un inductor de 220µH y que soporte una corriente de al menos 8A.

Para el diseño he usado estas ecuaciones:


n=100*√(L/Al)   con AL en mH/100, n=numero de vueltas y L=autoinductancia deseada
Con esta obtengo n

Luego aplico ne=(pi+Di)/Dh  con ne=numero maximo de vueltas en el toroide en una capa, Di= diametro interior del toroide, Dh=diametro del hilo

Como yo quiero que sea unicapa: n=ne
Y escogiendo un diametro interior del nucleo del toroide o un diametro del hilo ya tengo todo los datos....

Ahora, es correcto mi procedimiento??

Y como fijo que la bobina aguante hasta 8A?


----------



## Fogonazo

Tus 8A los determina la componente resistiva de la bobina o lo que es casi lo mismo el calibre del alambre empleado.

Primero haces una estimación de las vueltas que necesitas
Calculas el largo de alambre a emplear.
Calculas la resistencia de ese alambre en base a la resistividad del cobre.
Si la componente resistiva es aceptable, continuas, caso contrario re-calculas para una sección mayor de alambre.
Encontrada la sección correcta de alambre
Haces una estimación del diámetro/largo de tu bobina con el alambre indicado
Re-calculas y vas re-ajustando las vueltas y el diámetro al valor deseado de inductancia.

Como este procedimiento es bastante tedioso, alguien se dedicó a programar calculadores para hacer todo esto mas fácil.

Calculador de bobinas con nucleo de aire
Shavano Music Online - Cross-Over Network; Air Core Inductor Calculator


----------



## luisvc91

Hola Fogonazo.

gracias por tu respuestas.
ES verdad que es teidoso el proceso, pero como lo has descrito vale exactamente igual para una bobina toroidal que una normal?

Por ejemplo, he calculado eso en la pagina que me pasas y me da los datos del PDF.
Con P=I²xR saco que con el penultimo caso tendria una corriente maxima de 11.67A. Por lo tanto me valdria.
Son correctos mis calculos?


----------



## blues light4u

Hola que tal, ya tengo rato buscando en el foro como hacer bobinas, encontré diferentes páginas donde coloco la medida en henryos y me da el número de vueltas, el calibre y la potencia y todo, solo que todas son con nucleo de aire, y yo necesito hacer una bobina como la de la foto, la que tiene el nucleo que sale de la bobina a los lados, la mas grande, es para un crossover de bocinas, filtro, divisor, como sea que lo nombren, me llama la atención, porque esta bobina dice ser de 4.8 henryos, y mas o menos chequé los datos y pienso que son estos:

1 largo de la bobina 40mm 
2 medida del nucleo 1/2 plg. ó 12.7 mm
3 calibre del alambre 1mm a .94mm
4 número de vueltas mas o menos 252( lamentablemente no es mio y no lo puedo desarmar para contar el número de vueltas exactas.
5 valor de la inductancia en henryos 4.8mH (este valor viene impreso en el PCB)

lamento la calidad de las fotos subo mas fotos con mejor calidad si me lo piden.

¿entonces que es lo que quiero?

lo que quiero es encontrar las fórmulas para calcular una bobina como esta, buscando en el foro encontré esta página http://www.technick.net/public/code/cp_dpage.php?aiocp_dp=util_inductance_calculator, me dice la inductancia dando datos como la forma del nucleo, me pide número de vueltas, permeabilidad, y otras; pero cuando le pongo la medida en mm para el nucleo me marca un error, encontré por ahí una tabla de permeabilidad para algunos materiales, pero no se que material sea este, parece con el que hacen los transformadores, acero, hierro, no lo se. Espero que alguien se apiade de esta alma que da pena electrónica, saludos.

abajo les dejo fotos, La bobina de 4.8mH es la mas grande de las tres.


----------



## juliocesar71

Saludos a todos

Deseo realizar una bobina de varias capas con un primario y un secundario pero no sé cómo realizar los cálculos, los datos que tengo son:

LONGITUD BOBINA: 7.5 cms
DIÁMETRO BOBINA: 2.6 cms

BOBINA PRIMARIA: 0.6 OHMIOS
BOBINA SECUNDARIA: 25 OHMIOS

La bobina debe ser con núcleo de hierro.

Como cálculo el diámetro de cable a usar para el primario y el secundario 

Número de espiras en cada capa.

Cuantas capas debo realizar.

GRACIAS por sus aportes.

JULIO C.


----------



## Fogonazo

juliocesar71 dijo:


> Saludos a todos
> 
> Deseo realizar una bobina de varias capas con un primario y un secundario pero no sé cómo realizar los cálculos, los datos que tengo son:
> 
> LONGITUD BOBINA: 7.5 cms
> DIÁMETRO BOBINA: 2.6 cms
> 
> BOBINA PRIMARIA: 0.6 OHMIOS
> BOBINA SECUNDARIA: 25 OHMIOS
> 
> La bobina debe ser con núcleo de hierro.
> 
> Como cálculo el diámetro de cable a usar para el primario y el secundario
> 
> Número de espiras en cada capa.
> 
> Cuantas capas debo realizar.
> 
> GRACIAS por sus aportes.
> 
> JULIO C.




Lo que estas describiendo es un transformador, no una bobina.

Exactamente ¿ Que es lo que deseas hacer ?, ¿ Para que necesitas esto ?


----------



## juliocesar71

Gracias por la respuesta.

Lo que deseo realizar es una bobina igual a la imagen, esta bobina es para un electrificador  pero para ello debo construirla con los datos descritos anteriormente.

Gracias por su valioso aporte.

JULIO CADENA


----------



## polilapo

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tus 8A los determina la componente resistiva de la bobina o lo que es casi lo mismo el calibre del alambre empleado.
> 
> Primero haces una estimación de las vueltas que necesitas
> Calculas el largo de alambre a emplear.
> Calculas la resistencia de ese alambre en base a la resistividad del cobre.
> Si la componente resistiva es aceptable, continuas, caso contrario re-calculas para una sección mayor de alambre.
> Encontrada la sección correcta de alambre
> Haces una estimación del diámetro/largo de tu bobina con el alambre indicado
> Re-calculas y vas re-ajustando las vueltas y el diámetro al valor deseado de inductancia.
> 
> Como este procedimiento es bastante tedioso, alguien se dedicó a programar calculadores para hacer todo esto mas fácil.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/calculador-bobinas-nucleo-aire-14090/
> http://www.colomar.com/Shavano/inductor_info.html



Buenas tardes a todos. Muy bueno su aporte Fogonazo. . .tengo una duda. . . .Use la pag de Shavano,el programa CalcBob y el de Pronine y todos me dan distintas cantidad de vueltas y altura de bobinas para un mismo diametro central,un mismo alambre y un mismo alto de bobina . . .hay hasta un 20% en mas vueltas o menos. Cual seria el calculador mas exacto? no tengo medidor de inductancia. Muchas gracias
PD Calculador de bobinas http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Usá lo que te dice el programa CalcBob.


----------



## AntonioAA

polilapo dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos. Muy bueno su aporte Fogonazo. . .tengo una duda. . . .Use la pag de Shavano,el programa CalcBob y el de Pronine y todos me dan distintas cantidad de vueltas y altura de bobinas para un mismo diametro central,un mismo alambre y un mismo alto de bobina . . .hay hasta un 20% en mas vueltas o menos. Cual seria el calculador mas exacto? no tengo medidor de inductancia. Muchas gracias
> PD Calculador de bobinas http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm



Estimadisimo: Yo nunca tuve problemas con el calculador de pronine que mencionas , pese a usarlo con bobinas cuadradas ( carrete de trafo ) y mi no muy sobresaliente "factor de apilamiento" . 
Lo que te recomiendo , si las vas a hacer a mano, es darle un 10% mas de los metros que calculas ( despues es mas facil quitar alambre que agregar ) aunque desperdicies un poco .
Y SI TENES AMIGO/VECINO QUE TE LAS CONTROLE CON UN TESTER CON INDUCTOMETRO ...mejor ... ( creo que conoces alguien ,no? )

...o controlarlas con el Arta ...pero da mas trabajo


----------



## Flavicious

AntonioAA dijo:


> Estimadisimo: Yo nunca tuve problemas con el calculador de pronine que mencionas , pese a usarlo con bobinas cuadradas ( carrete de trafo ) y mi no muy sobresaliente "factor de apilamiento" .
> Lo que te recomiendo , si las vas a hacer a mano, es darle un 10% mas de los metros que calculas ( despues es mas facil quitar alambre que agregar ) aunque desperdicies un poco .
> Y SI TENES AMIGO/VECINO QUE TE LAS CONTROLE CON UN TESTER CON INDUCTOMETRO ...mejor ... ( creo que conoces alguien ,no? )
> 
> ...o controlarlas con el Arta ...pero da mas trabajo


 
Hola Antonio!!* ¿* Cómo haces para calcular  en la página pronine el carrete cuadrado *?* . Me refiero a q*ue* colocas por diámetro.. La distancia entre puntas(diagonal) o la distancia entre las cara del carrete cuadra*d*o. Gracias!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Hago un promedio entre ambos "diametros" posibles ... Tenes mas error por factor de apilamiento que por esa aproximación . Pero ya dije que las controlo con tester .


----------



## polilapo

Hola a todos. Aca hay un programita que te calculo con nucleos redondos, cuadrados y otras formas. 
http://www.technick.net/public/code/cp_dpage.php?aiocp_dp=util_inductance_calculator
Y en el adjunto un programita que subieron hace un tiempo al foro (no me acuerdo quien) que calcula con centro redondo y cuadrado.
Tambien lo podes hacer con matematicas D= 4xA(lado de un cuadrado)/Pi . . . . .D es el diametro de un circulo de igual perimetro que un cuadrado de lado "A"


----------



## juliocesar71

Tomasito dijo:


> RMKS? Yo lo conocía sólo por MKS.
> Bueno, si es lo que yo creo que significa es "Metros Kilómetros y Segundos" (La R ni idea de qué es). Es un sistema de conveniencias para unidades (si alguien lo puede explicar mejor que lo haga porque creo que no se entendió muy bien ). Es el sistema más utilizado y el que seguro conocés.
> 
> Bueno, con respecto a la pearmeabilidad de los materiales:
> La del ferrite es 10
> De todas formas, hay muchos tipos de nucleos de ferrite, y cada uno con permeabilidades mágneticas distintas. Tenés que buscar sus hojas de datos (sí, también las hay para los nucleos, te sorprendería saber de cuantas cosas hay). Las de los nucleos toroidales, si conocés el fabricante, puede ser fácil conseguirlas. Pero en cambio si no tenés muchos datos puede ser bastaaante jodido encontrar la permeabilidad mágnetica. Algúnos fabricantes las clasifican por colores, pero varían de color a color. Pero bueno, si tenés algún toroide que tenga algún/os o todos los lados pintados avisame que yo tengo algúnas equivalencias.
> 
> Una última cosa, los calculos para los toroides son distintos que para los solenoides. Y También podés hacer bobinados toroidales con nucleo de aire.
> 
> Más información: http://www.solred.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/inductores/inductores.htm
> 
> PD: Cualquier cosa avisame que tengo muchas revistas donde se explica el tema.
> 
> 
> Salu2!



Buen día

Buen aporte, estoy trabajando con una ferrita igual a la de la imagen la cual la saque de un viejo TV blanco y negro, venían en el flyblack, deseo hacer un transformador pero desconozco la permeabilidad para realizar los cálculos, en lo posible solicito me colabores con esa información.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes

juliocesar71 dijo:


> Buen día
> 
> Buen aporte, estoy trabajando con una ferrita igual a la de la imagen la cual la saque de un viejo TV blanco y negro, venían en el flyblack, deseo hacer un transformador pero desconozco la permeabilidad para realizar los cálculos, en lo posible solicito me colabores con esa información.
> 
> Saludos


Hola a todos , caro Don juliocesar71 la permeabilidad del nucleo puede sener estimada (calculada) con lo auxilio de un inductometro digital  y conocendo lo numero de espiras del devanado medido .
!Suerte !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## andbrs

Buenas tardes
resulta que tengo realizar un convertidor dc/dc para un regulador de carga mppt, pero tengo un problema bastante grande y es que el circuito tiene una bobina de 14 mH, lo cual no existe comercialmente, decidi realizarla manualmente pero haciendo calculos en un nucleo de aire son casi 3000 vueltas lo cual no es posible realizarlo, busque en fuentes viejas y encontre un toriode pero con el programa mini core ring dice que tengo q*ue* realizarle casi 700 vueltas lo cual obviamente no se puede. Llegado en este punto busque los mejores toroides que son ft 114-77 pero el precio me detiene ya que importarlos a Colombia me sale casi por 60 dolares lo cual es un precio que para mi es demasiao, la pregunta es: 
1. Que alternativa puedo usar sabiendo que en mi ciudad (bastante pequeña ) nadie vende torides para llegar a esta inductancia (14 mH).
2. En caso de que no se pueda que elemento podria remplazar esta bobina
3. La ultima opcion seria si hay manera de modificar el circuito para que la inductancia sea mas baja.

Mil gracias, y adjunto el circuito MPPT ...


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Estas seguro de ese valor ?


----------



## andbrs

gracias por responder, pues lo mismo le pregunte al dueño del circuito y  me confirmo que si
alguna idea? de como abordar este tema


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es complicado. Yo tengo transformadores con núcleo de hierro bastaaaante grandes y tienen 1.5 a 2 mHy....
Vas a tener que elegir un muy buen (y grande) núcleo


----------



## andbrs

mmm gracias muy complicado la tengo jajaja, ¿alguna solucion tengo?, se podria modificar la inductancia? por una menor


----------



## jlg

Sin un núcleo de ferrita lo tienes difícil. Podrías usar el núcleo de un
transformador convencional, añadiéndole un entre hierro, pero las pérdidas
en corrientes parásitas serán muy grandes.
El diseño de cualquier inductor lleva su cálculo.
Este tiene que ser capaz de almacenar una cantidad de energía sin saturarse
y para ello necesita un volumen mínimo de entrehierro.
además de tener la inductancia necesaria.
saludos,
Ledo

Sin un núcleo de ferrita lo tienes difícil. Podrías usar el núcleo de un
transformador convencional, añadiéndole un entre hierro, pero las pérdidas
en corrientes parásitas serán muy grandes.
El diseño de cualquier inductor lleva su cálculo.
Este tiene que ser capaz de almacenar una cantidad de energía sin saturarse
y para ello necesita un volumen mínimo de entrehierro.
además de tener la inductancia necesaria.
saludos,
Ledo


----------



## ualquiera

Me parece a mi solamente que hasta los led están mal conectados en ese esquema.
Si es así yo desconfiaría de cualquier dato que figurara máxime cuando se trata de un simple control de carga PWM mediante microcontrolador de batería mediante un panel solar.
O sera que están para que prendan si se conecta el circuito de forma invertida.
Con fusibles de 2.5A no creo que necesite de semejante inductancia.


----------



## aadf

Hola,

Mira la foto. Ese es un divisor de frecuencia que hice. La bobina mas grande es de 12.8mHy. Esta en un carrete 125 x 44 y tiene 205 vueltas de alambre de 1.5mm (lo maximo que pude hacerle entrar).

Depende del grosor del alambre, con 1mm seguro podes poner mas vultas y llegar a las 14mHy.

saludos,
andres.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos coincido con Don Fogo, ?seguro que lo valor correcto es de 14mH mismo , quizaz no serias 14uH? 
?Cual es la frequenzia de operación del PWM?.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se alimenta con 12 Vdc

Utiliza DOS inductores de 14 mH

La salida parece ser de menor tensión , ya que el led de alimentación va en serie con 1k2 y el de salida con 680 Ohms 

Fusible de 2.5 A . . . 

Los leds al revés . . .


----------



## Daniel Lopes

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Se alimenta con 12 Vdc
> 
> Utiliza DOS inductores de 14 mH
> 
> La salida parece ser de menor tensión , ya que el led de alimentación va en serie con 1k2 y el de salida con 680 Ohms
> 
> Fusible de 2.5 A . . .
> 
> Los leds al revés . . .


Lo creo , la topologia es tipica de un "step-up"
Los diodos LED y los que estan en série con els (leds) seguramente estan inbertidos  , NO hay como prender!  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## andbrs

Daniel Lopes dijo:
			
		

> Lo creo , la topologia es tipica de un "step-up"
> Los diodos LED y los que estan en série con els (leds) seguramente estan inbertidos  , NO hay como prender!
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


 ammm ya realice las bobinas con ferrita de radio viejo, con respecto a los leds, lo que pretende es que se enciendan cuando le sistema este mal alimentado, el circuito funciona y la frecuencia a la que trabaja es a 65000 HZ


----------

